# Kor'Sarro Khan



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

*New model. Kor'Sarro Khan*

Not sure if this has been put up yet


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Where'd u find that?


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

Bell of Lost Souls had a pic of him upon their website beside Vulkan He'stan.

this must be the official mini.

i like it.

i just wonder if they're gong to have a mounted version of him on Moondrakken.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

From what i have herd GW will not be making Moondrakken. The model may come in 2 verisons like Chronus but that remains to be seen.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

why is he on foot? I thought he was always on his Bike.... I could be wrong as I know next to no fluff on him...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The bike (Moondrakkan) is an option, but it costs extra points...and, seemingly, money.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The model was shown at Gamesday Baltimore - there's been a couple of threads with him in.

It's a single model, no bike, no option for a bike. 

We're informed by djinn, having spoke to a GW staffer, that it's quite easy to convert by sawing his torso off. His backpack is separate.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Found him on the UK games workshop website. First i'd seen of him myself and thought i show him to you guys as not seen any pics of him on here.

Here's the link.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=16100054


----------



## Dark Archangel (Mar 25, 2008)

I think it is a good model!
It wil look nice in my collection


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Bit weird having White Scars on foot.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

_If_ the cloak is part of the backpack, I can see him being easy to convert. Although, either way, not exactly convenient. Would've much preferred a Chronus-esque blister...even if it were just the top half of his torso for the bike...


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Has anybody noticed that this awesome figure has a striking resemblance to GD '08's Space Marine captain? Maybe it's a remake of the captain, considering the GD model wasn't so pretty....


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The similarities _are_ striking. Quite funny really.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> _If_ the cloak is part of the backpack, I can see him being easy to convert. Although, either way, not exactly convenient. Would've much preferred a Chronus-esque blister...even if it were just the top half of his torso for the bike...


The cloak is part of the backpack, and I must be blind because the models look nothing alike. Legs are different, arms are, and even the head position.


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

Haha, funny 

I find it a very good model, it would be a challenge to convert this one, although it would be worth trying it I guess. (This may sound stupid, but what chapter is he in?)


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> The cloak is part of the backpack, and I must be blind because the models look nothing alike. Legs are different, arms are, and even the head position.


Legs are only a little different - Korsarro's front foot is flat to the floor, but that would easily modified. Arms would have been done separate. The head is just different, it's actually facing the same way. 

I think it's just the overall pose. There are other similiarities, such as the positioning of decorations, the circular belt section, the gun pack on the leading leg etc. Wouldn't be unheard of I'm sure for GW to use an existing model as a basis. They did it very recently with 2 Dark Elf Dreadlords.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I can see a similarity- pose is very close and the position of 'extras' is the same (eg pistol holster, dangly bits from belt etc- where GD has something so does Khan).
Having said that I prefer the GD model.

I'm not a great fan of this new model... and moondraken looks like almost an automatic upgrade to me- you have a character thats best on the charge with a fast unit so you may as well have him doing so (though if anyone can tell me the point in him being fleet I would be grateful... other then suicide, a hail mary or to finish off anhiliating the enemy its useless).
To me not having the bike it like only modelling Marneus with his power armour...


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Qualtor said:


> Haha, funny
> 
> I find it a very good model, it would be a challenge to convert this one, although it would be worth trying it I guess. (This may sound stupid, but what chapter is he in?)


He is from the White Scars Chapter.


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

ok, thnx


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> Has anybody noticed that this awesome figure has a striking resemblance to GD '08's Space Marine captain? Maybe it's a remake of the captain, considering the GD model wasn't so pretty....


Oh god, it's a "is it just me / has anybody else noticed" post. :headbutt:

The only reason for the resemblence is that both models are Space Marines moving forward with two handed weapons held aloft. That's it. From a sculpting perspective the two models have very little in common at all and the poses are in fact markedly different. Khan is walking while the Captain is clearing running. Khan's upper torso is almost at a full half twist, whereas the Captain is front on.

Sorry, Khan is in no way a remake of the Captain. He is not based on him. It's not how miniature sculpting works... especially when it comes to models that are swaddled in bulky power armour.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

In all fairness though radical, as a I said further up, the Dark Elf Dreadlord with GW/hatchet models _are_ the same pretty much, and IIRC, I'm sure I've seen a 3rd version which was a bastard of that model and the eventual DL on Cold One model. So in some cases I think that _is_ how things are done.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They really need to clear out some of the painters that Games Workshop currently employ. Saw it recently from one of the LGS staff members having got it from HQ and painted up. Looks far better. No crap over picture makes the model look bad, the models a goodun, but that painting is just horrific. Looks cartoony/shite.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I like the model although wish it came with a bike but I suppose I could cut him in half, although not a fan cutting metal models. I also wanted to see how GW would make his bike probably overloaded with bling 
This is just making it harder to choose between starting a White scar or Mortifactors army


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you never know GW might see sense and release some nice plastic white scar upgrade sprue at some point with bits we can use to convert bikes into proper white scars,all we need is a crystal ball lol i heard a rumour a while back that they were working on upgrade sprues for imperial fists after that were done with wolves so you never know they may get a turn some point down the line?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Cool model. Fur, tooth charms, facial hair... might just make it's way into my SW army.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

And when they show new models there are always more that they have not shown. So there could be two versions of him or like said b4 an upgrade pack, so watch the space for a biker version of him??????????


----------

